# Storing Scuba Tanks



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

I just purchased a 21 ft. Cape Horn and I wanted to get some ideas on where to store my tanks. I thought about storing them in two 6-tank basket style tank racks under the front console area. Just bolting the racks down. Can anyone who owns a Cape Horn give me any ideas on how they store theres? Thanks for the info. If you have any pics please post um.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Most people get a rack/rail system to install. You mount somewhere the adjustable racks slid on the rail.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

See the folks at MBT about some Roll Control brackets. They are great and fold down when not in use.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There are several options - they all end up costing about $25 per tank, whether you go with the baskets, Roll control, etc. The baskets made by Pelican products will rust. There are sevral advantages to the Roll Control system -it's adjustable to fit any tank, you can have your gear assembled and ready to go while in the rack,the brackets can be removed, and there are a lot of other add ons for the system including rod holders. Mounting options allow for flexibility on placement, and the system is clean and easy to maintain.

Come by and we'll be happy to show you the Roll Control line and other oprions.

Jim MBT Divers (850) 455-7702


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Roll Control best there is. 8 on my boat the rails never go bad the holders last about 5 or 6 years easy to mount and adjust for different size tanks.


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Roll Control has my vote too...flexible mouting options, takes little space when not in use, weather resistant,holds up well to use/abuse....I could go on, just check it out.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

My old Cape Horn had the individual racks like pictured above mounted to the front deck where the fish locker is - between the front of the console and the rear wall of the fish locker. I'll see if I can find a picture and post it.


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Rammer Jammer. Just made my hotel reservations in Atlanta for the opener. Thank God for Nick Saban!


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Rsmith (4/22/2009)*Thanks Rammer Jammer. Just made my hotel reservations in Atlanta for the opener. Thank God for Nick Saban!


awwwwwww!!!!!! now yall can be life long friends !!!!!!!


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't get upset Spear em. Alabama didn't hire a 5-19 coach. Can you say BORN LOSER? I'll see you on the plains this year big boy.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's where the tank holders were mounted on my old Cape. There were four mounted across the front and two on each side in the back. Not sure what year 21 you have, so you may not have the same layout in the rear but the front setup worked good.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a 1996 21' cape and a 2000 21' cape. I used roll control on both boats. Bolt the track just above the battery access and though the legs of your T-top. I made sure and put the tank with my BC on it in the holder in front of the dive ladder. It is open when you dive and makes for easier entry into the boat.

Good luck, Reese


----------

